# Banks county



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone hunt this county, specifically 5 miles east of Homer on off HWY 51.  May get a chance to hunt some private land out that way.  Looks to have a few deer and turkey on it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 25, 2005)

Buford_Dawg said:
			
		

> Anyone hunt this county, specifically 5 miles east of Homer on off HWY 51.  May get a chance to hunt some private land out that way.  Looks to have a few deer and turkey on it.


Never have before but I'm looking forward to it this season.  South Banks north side of Commerce.  Looks good as well.  
Good luck!


----------



## ngabearhunter (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm on my second year in a club in that vicinity, see a fair number of deer, no big ones seen yet. Our club is out 51 to hwy 63 and 1 mile down on left.


----------



## JCASH (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Ngabearhunter, Is That Close To Nails Creek Baptist Church?


----------



## ngabearhunter (Aug 2, 2005)

Sure is, turn right onto 63 and down 1 mile.


----------



## sniper13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Does any of the Banks Co. clubs have any openings? If so, please senb me info.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## HuntinGal308 (Aug 4, 2005)

We live in Banks county!  

Close to Grove level church!

We have always had success with hunting this area!    


There are alot of young bucks in our area  that we are trying to let get bigger!

In 5 years I have killed a 6 and a 8 pointer there.  Both pretty good size deers.

There has also been a nice 7 pointer and a nice 9 pointer killed there also!

We have killed some good doe's also!

I posted a pic of a doe that my dad killed that field dressed  a pretty good bit!


----------



## ssmith (Aug 8, 2005)

I write a fishing and hunting column for banks county-just as a hobby-for free-so if you get a nice deer -or fish- or whatever-let me know-maybe we can do a story on it- I live near the golf course-and enjoy plenty of deer-turkey on my property-


----------



## Preacher2671 (Aug 12, 2005)

I just moved out to Franklin County just across the Banks/Franklin County line on Hwy 198.  Should be a good number of deer on the property based on the location.  I only live about 2 miles from Nails Creek Church.  You guys look me up when Deer Season gets here.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 23, 2005)

I have property about 3 miles from the Hwy 51 and Hwy 441 intersection (near Commerce).  Property has always has produced nice deer although it has too many does.  

Deer looking good this year too.  I have seen several fawns, does and the occasionaly buck while scouting my property in the last two weeks.  There are tons of tracks in the food plot.

From the sounds at night, the coyote seem to be staying in the swamp which is a good thing.  Last year, they moved closer and occasionaly strayed onto my property and made the deer skiddish.


----------



## NewtoNorthGA (Aug 31, 2005)

*Banks County Club?*



			
				ngabearhunter said:
			
		

> I'm on my second year in a club in that vicinity, see a fair number of deer, no big ones seen yet. Our club is out 51 to hwy 63 and 1 mile down on left.



I am new to north georgia and I am looking for a new hunting club. Do you have any openings in your club or do you know of any more clubs in the area? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

